# Bravo Nico! (4000 messages pour Nicomon)



## Perhonorificus

Je tiens à féliciter ma collègue Nicomon pour ces 4000 messages tous plus constructifs les uns que les autres  Merci d'avoir fait de moi un autre accroc de WR en partageant ta grande curiosité linguistique


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*BRAVO NICO !!!!
*
Merci pour ces 4000 contributions.

Nouveau portrait ? 
Un beso
Martine
​


----------



## Perhonorificus

Voici un gâteau pour célébrer:







À vos fourchettes!


----------



## Nicomon

Merci à toi, cher collègue rifi, d'abord pour avoir initié ce fil, et pour avoir fait le détour par la pâtisserie.  
Merci à toi aussi Martine. Ce nouveau portrait me rajeunirait. 
Servez-vous tous les deux une large part du lapin gâteau. J'offre le capuccino


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nul autre qu'elle cherche avec applicatioN
Il n'est pas besoin de trouver un alibI
Chausse-trappes, faux-amis résolus d'un simple cliC
Orthographe, grammaire, traduction illicO

 (*) Coudon ! Pas un maudit québécisme, icitte !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Excellente forera et bonne copine en primE
Sans jamais se lasser avec ses _seudjestieuneS (*)_
Toujours très _persuasive_, cela va sans dire eT


 (*) Quoi ? Qu'est-ce qu'il a mon accent ?


----------



## geve

Pour tes quat'mille, faut au moins frapper un grand couP
Autrement tu vas nous faire un nervous cacA  
Sacramouille*, le forum t’aime alors t’arrête paS !


* Pardonnez mon québécois  je compte sur toi pour me dire si ça dépasse les bornes des limites de l'acceptable !


----------



## itka

Rien n'égale ta gentillesse et ton savoiR  
 Aussi pour nombre de foreros,  le CanadA,
 Naturellement le français, dont ils ont besoiN
 Ou qu'ils aiment, pour toujours, c'est NicO


 Donc, tu vois, et c'est pas un bobarD,
 Un jour comme aujourd'hui, c'est tout vU
 Tous ensemble, nous te disons carrémenT
 On a besoin de toi, on te crie bravO
 Unanimes, nous te souhaitons un beaU
 Très heureux quadriKpostiversaire, eT


 On t'embrasse !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci à mes charmantes copines 
Punky, Eve, Itka et Karine  
C'est gentil d'être passées
Sans même être sollicitées 
Bien que... si j'en juge par les acrostiches 
J'aie l'impression que vous étiez complices 

Bisous à vous quatre. 

Karine, je paierais cher pour entendre _suggestions_ prononcé à la provençalglaise
Eve, _sacramouille_ est un euphémisme... tu ne dépasses pas les limites de l'acceptable.


----------



## Nanon

Félicitations à notre indispensable ressource en québécois...
Bon lapin gâteau !


----------



## Maître Capello

Merci pour tes contributions toujours aussi appréciées, même si elles nous donnent parfois l'impression qu'on ne parle pas la même langue des deux côtés de la « gouille » !  _Come on, Nico! You're not common!_

J'
ai
des
très
vives
éloges
données
gaiement


Alors chapeau bas !​


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Nanon. On ne se croise pas souvent, mais je me souviens de longues discussions auxquelles on a participé toutes les deux. Entre autres celle-ci

Merci à toi aussi, Maitre Capello. J'ai quand même remarqué au fil des fils des expressions communes à la Suisse ou à la Belgique et au Québec, qui ne se disent pas en France. Souper, par exemple. Et je suis convaincue qu'il y en a d'autres  

Mais je ne connaissais pas le mot gouille, pour flaque ou mare. J'aime beaucoup le turlututu chapeau pointu.


----------



## Perhonorificus

███████████████████▓▒▒▒████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████▒░░░░░███████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████░░░░░░▓██████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████▒░░░▓███████████████████████████████████████
█████████████████████▒░▒███████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░▓██████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░░██████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████▒░░░█████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████░░░░████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████▒░░░▒███████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████▓░░░░░░▒████████████████████████████████
██████████████████████▒░░▒▒░░░░░░░░░▒▓█████████████████████████
██████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████████████████████
███████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒█████████████████████
██████████████████░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░████████████████████
████████████████▓░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░███████████████████
████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒██████████████████
███████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░█████████████████
███████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░████████████████
███████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓███████████████
███████████████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████████████
████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░▒██████████████
█████████████████░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒░░░██████████████
█████████████████░░░▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒░░▒▒▒▒░░░█████████████
██████████████▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓████▒░░░▒░░▒▒▒▒░░▓████████████
████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒███████████░░░▒░▒▒▒▒░░░████████████
██████████▓░░░░░░░░▓█████▒░████████░░░░█░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░▒███████████
█████████▓░░░░░░▒█████████▓█████████░░░█░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████████
█████████▒░░░░░▓██████▒░░▒▓▓████████████░░▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒██████████
█████████░░░░░░▓██████▒░░░█▒███████████░░▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████████
█████████░░░░░░░███████▓▓██▒░▒███▓▓▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████████
█████████▓░░░░░░▒██████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓████████
██████████▒░░░░░░░▒▓▓▓▓▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░████████
███████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▓███▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒███████
████████████▓░░░░░░░░▒▓▓░░░░░░░░░░▓▓██████▓██▒░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░███████
████████████████████████▒░░▒▒▒████████▒█▓█▓▓██░░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████
█████████████████████████████████▓▒▓▓▓▓▓███▒▓██░░▒▒▒▒▒░░░██████
██████████████████████████████▒█▓█▒████▒▓▓█▓▓█▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░█████
███████████████████Bravo Nico! ████▓▓██▓▒▓▓██▓██▓░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░███
███████████████████████████████▓███▓▓██▓░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████░░░▓▓▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████████████████████████░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░
████████████████████████▓░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒
███████████████████████▓░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
███████████████████████▓░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
████████████████████████▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
█████████████████████████▒░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░
██████████████████████████▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░
███████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒░
████████████████████████████░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒


----------



## Nicomon

Alors là Rifi, faut m'expliquer ce bien curieux - et *GIGANTESQUE *- dessin. Je suis pas familière avec ces trucs informatisés. Qu'est-ce que c'est?  Un lapin stylisé?  Ou alors, je dois compter patiemment les carrés, pour découvrir qu'il y en a 4 000 en tout?


----------



## Perhonorificus

C'est Bender, un robot de dessins animés, qui te félicite gaiement.

On appelle ça de l'art ASCII:



> L'*art ASCII* consiste à réaliser des images uniquement à l'aide des lettres et caractères spéciaux contenus dans le code ASCII. Cette pratique s'est répandue par le biais des premiers BBS, sur lesquels il n'était pas possible d'afficher autre chose que du texte.


Puisque ce sympathique babillard ne permet pas l'emploi d'images, l'art ASCII retrouve toute son utilité 

Voici un petit lapin qui te souhaite un bon parcours vers le 5000e:

......._......._
.......\`\. /`/
......... .V /               
........./. .\       
.......=\ T /=                   "Bonne chance, Nico!"
......../ ^ \     
....{}/\\. //\
......._\ " " /__           
...(____/^\____)


----------



## Maître Capello

Perhonorificus said:


> On appelle ça de l'art ASCII:


Non, l'art à ski, c'est ça !  Mais plus sérieusement, le vrai art ASCII ne doit utiliser que les caractères de base que l'on peut taper directement sur un clavier américain.



> ......._......._
> .......\`\. /`/
> ......... .V /
> ........./. .\
> .......=\ T /=                   "Bonne chance, Nico!"
> ......../ ^ \
> ....{}/\\. //\
> ......._\ " " /__
> ...(____/^\____)


Voilà ! Ça, c'est de l'art ASCII !   Mais en Courier New et sans les points c'est plus joli !  Voici ma contribution personnelle :

|\...../|
|\\...//|
| \| |/ |
\ || || /
\||_||/
.´   `.
| @ @ |
==(...Y...)==
`-.W.-´​


----------



## Perhonorificus

Haha 

Hum... Comment vous êtes-vous débarrassé des points en début de ligne?  Est-ce en jouant avec la justification?

Encore une fois, bravo Nico! (Mon petit effort pour sauver ce fil )


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est comme qui dirait que je suis en retard...
Bon je vais essayer l'acrostiche aussi, mais ce sera pas aussi bien que les demoiselles en haut, et je ne compterai pas les papattes !!!

Non, ce n'est pas parce que los otros ya te lo dijeroN
Il faut que je te dise moi aussI
Combien your help is fantastiC
Oh my god, tu es déjà à 4OOO !!!


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Cal

Désolée, on a tout bu le champagne, mais je t'ai gardé un bout de gâteau au frigo.
Me gusta mucho ton petit acrostiche with my name on both ends.


Mercis tardifs à Rifi pour le petit lapin, et à MC aussi pour la version embellie


----------



## Perhonorificus

Embellie?  C'est selon


----------



## GamblingCamel

Okay, guys, I'm switching to English. Sorry.

This has been a joyful thread to read. Nico, you've obviously warmed a lot of hearts here on the Forum.

It's always great to watch you -- and the other Quebecois -- sneak into the threads at night while the hexagonal French are fast asleep. You all are like animated little mice scampering through the cupboards, having a great time, joking back and forth, finding all the best sugary treats. 

And, Perhonorificus, Maître Capello -- Chapeau! to your great artwork.


----------



## Ploupinet

Caraaamba, encore raté ! 
Aaaaaaaargh !!!
Tsss, c'est au moins le quinzième congrat où j'arrive 4000 ans après 
Mais bref, revenons à l'essentiel.
Icitte, tout le monde a déjà posté.
Les quatre mille, c'est quand même un bon pallier.
Là, c'est normal, il faut te féliciter !
Et pourquoi "cat-mille" ? Parce qu'il ne te reste plus qu'à sauter !


----------



## Perhonorificus

Hahaha, quelle idée


----------



## Nicomon

Why! If it's not my favorite Gambler on this forum.  
Thanks for dropping by Mister Camel, and thank you for the kind words too.

Muchas gracias Ploup. Cet « acrocatmille » valait largement l'attente.  
Et puis j'adore la photo.  .


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Salut Nicomon,  

Félicitations pour ces 4000 posts! 
Merci de tout coeur de ton aide et j'espère que nous nous rencontrons plus souvent sur le forum.

¡FELICIDADES!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Bravo Nicomon, je tiens à féliciter chaleureusement tous ceux qui contribuent énormément à notre forum si utile et accueillant. Alors félicitations à l'occasion de tes 4000 posts et pour avoir longtemps figuré parmi les plus doués de nos foreros !


----------



## Nicomon

¡Muchas gracias! Cristina, et au plaisir de te croiser plus souvent. 

Merci pour les bons mots cropje. Toujours heureuse de te croiser en soirée, quand les amis de l'Hexagone sont déjà au lit.


----------

